# Need help w/ Ich



## snickerz (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello everyone -

I have a 46 gal. tank that is stocked with appx. 10 white clouds, 6 cardinals, 2 dwarf gouramis, 2 adult mollys & 10 six wk. old molly fry. I have noticed this morning that my 2 adult mollys and one of my gouramis are sporting white spots. :-( 

To make sure I am not missing anything... 50% water change, up temps to 82 degrees, treat with Rid-Ich, no overhead lighting... anything else I'm missing? I think I read to take the carbon out of the filter? How long do I treat with Rid-Ich? 

Also, best educated guess... will I be okay to hold off treatment until this weekend? I live in Montreal, Quebec and everything (except restaraunts) closes at 5:30 or 6:00 here. My husband doesn't get off work until 6:30, so there isn't really a way for us to get to the petstore until Saturday.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Lotsoffish was invaluable to me when I had ich.....

I increased my temps to 85 and yes, remove the carbon filter. 

I dont know if its gouramis or what but mine were infested with ich and one of my tetras had one tiny spot, no one else had any symptoms. I ended up losing one gourami....poor little thing.

Everyone told me to be diligent....so, I'll tell you the same thing!


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I used a product called Maracide, by Virback Animal Health. It's a treatment for "Ick, Velvet, and other external parasites", and it worked wonders for my baby koi when he had ick. This product is used for 5 days, with new doses going in on day 1,3 and 5 (so only 3 days of actual 'treatment'). It also doesn't mention removing a carbon filter, nor changes in water or temp as long as all the readings are already in the normal range for the tank. You might want to try a this product if other ick treatments don't work.

I noticed that the ick was indeed gone around the 6th day, but if the problem hadn't cleared up totally, I probably would have given an extra dose on day 7. That's just me though. =)


----------



## pokagon55 (Jan 31, 2006)

This is what I did when I had a case of Ich. I raised the tenp. to 85 dergees and added 1 teaspoon table salt per gal. of water every 12 hours for three treatments then I left that in there for 21 days. After the spots started to drop off the fish I started changing the water and vaccuming the bottom of the tank every other day at 30% making sure that I put back in that tank the amount of salt that I took out and watched my biofilter for any sign of the bacteria dieing off. After 21 days I did a 50% water change and let the salt come out of my tank until I had no salt. I added Stress Syme to the tank to aid the bacteria and stress coat to aid in the repair of any damage to the fishes. After the treatment i have not had any Ich return to my tank (fingers crossed) and that was 6 months ago.

The first time that i got Ich I used Malichite Green and it damaged my bio-filter and sent my tank into a bad cycle. I luckly did not loose any fish because I used Bio- Spira to help the cycle along until it had passed. i will never use that again.


----------

